# mid range build on a budget



## Mt.Biker E (Jan 3, 2012)

Greetings:

My comp finally died after 8 yrs & i am looking to build a budget computer, after some research I've settled on the AMD phenom II 3.5 quad core.
AMD Phenom II X4 970 Black Edition Deneb 3.5GHz So...

This comp will be used for gaming & processing video from a gopro camera.
I have a Thermaltake case:  Thermaltake Tsunami VA3000SWA Silver Aluminum Mode...

I'm stuck on a few areas as far as what I should be looking for:

Motherboard reviews & features seem to have a wide range as far as features, price & reliability.
I am trying to keep costs down, but the more i research the more confused i get & the more expensive boards become.
So far i am looking at the following:
ASRock 990FX Extreme4 AM3+ AMD 990FX 
ASUS M5A99X EVO AM3+
ASUS M5A97 AM3+ AMD 970 
I don't plan on ever having more than 1 video card, so having sli/cf isn't important to me.
Power consumption how ever is.  Is there another board i should be considering that still has nice features yet is priced well & doesn't have sli/cf?

I need a bigger power supply, currently 420 watt.  I know this is going top depend on 
video card, ect.  Any recommendations as far as how big i need?

Speaking of video cards I have been looking at the EVGA SuperClocked 02G-P3-1469-KR GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 
and 
HIS IceQ X Turbo H695QNT2G2M Radeon HD 6950 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16
(the radeon cards seem to consume less power which i like) 
I wasn't planning on spending $250 on a card, but i do like to play multi player shooters & mmo's(Darkfall/WoW).
Is there a best bang for your buck gpu or should i stay where i am?
Side note-does radeon still have better shading than nvidia?  or is this a thing of the past(ya i'm old)

Ram, gskills Ripjaw or is there something else i should be looking at?

Hard drive recommendations?  I usually use samsung but its been a long while since i've had to buy computer parts so I have no idea what's reliable & has good value
.
Eventually I'll grab a new monitor & blue ray burner but for now i'm just trying to get the essentials nailed down.

thanks from a computer dabbler & i look forward to your suggestions!

Eric


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 3, 2012)

Do you already have the Phenom II X4 970? Or is it also part of the "planning to buy" list?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe pickup a used 6 core instead of the 970?


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Maybe pickup a used 6 core instead of the 970?



If he doesn't have that 970 yet, then he basically still doesn't have anything (because the motherboards are still "to buy" too). Right now Sandy Bridge is the way to go for him.


And about the case...I'd really prefer you get a new one now.


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Jan 3, 2012)

Its on the planning to buy list.  
I'd rather not buy used unless it was a heck of a deal.  I like having a warrenty when it comes to electronics.  My xbox & ipod have paid for them selves 4x over.

what's wrong with the case?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mt.Biker E said:


> Its on the planning to buy list.
> I'd rather not buy used unless it was a heck of a deal.  I like having a warrenty when it comes to electronics.  My xbox & ipod have paid for them selves 4x over.
> 
> what's wrong with the case?



Its hard to kill a CPU. I have yet to see a used CPU die by using it normal and I have purchased more used CPUs than I can imagine. Also CPUs such as intel go by the numbers on the chip to RMA defective CPUs.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mt.Biker E said:


> what's wrong with the case?



Old (although being made out of aluminum helps), top-mounted PSU slot, no cable management holes. And apparently only limited fan slots too, and small 90-92mm to boot. Actually cable management would be very hard to do there, unless you use a cheap, low-wattage PSU with barely enough cables (which is a big no-no). Bad cable management would greatly affect cooling capability as well.


Do you have a specific budget limit in mind now?


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm shooting for $1000(xmas loot).   
I can always hold off on a video card, even though it would kill me 
I wasn't planning on buying a new case & spent the money last time thinking it would last me 
a long while.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 3, 2012)

Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Tu... - $220
Western Digital Caviar Blue WD10EALX 1TB 7200 RPM ... - $148 (HDDs are still very expensive)
Kingston HyperX Blu 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDR... - $24
BIOSTAR TZ68A+ LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s ... - $110
NZXT Source 210 Elite Black Steel with painted int... - $50
MSI N560GTX-Ti 448 Twin Frozr III PE/OC GeForce GT... - $290
SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 1... - $70

TOTAL: $912.

And you can still add a bit for 8GB of RAM, and a slightly more powerful PSU, and a different case, but your budget would still be enough.


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Jan 3, 2012)

what is a good case upgrade around 100-120 bucks?
Something that doesn't sound like its going to take off.
My current case is loud & annoying.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2012)

NZXT makes some nice cases, if you do not like a clear side panel the NZXT source 210 elite would be perfect.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2012)

you will break bank with a Operating system included too so...


----------



## Norton (Jan 3, 2012)

Mt.Biker E said:


> what is a good case upgrade around 100-120 bucks?
> Something that doesn't sound like its going to take off.
> My current case is loud & annoying.




A little over your budget but very nice (available in white or black)... this is the white one:

Corsair Carbide Series 500R White Steel structure ...


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Jan 3, 2012)

I get a student discount on the OS-its cheap.
I've been thinking if I want to get everything i want all at once I need to 
trim some fat.
As much as I would like the intel chip the amd saves me some loot.
I can scale back on the MB to around $100 or less. (not missing much that i can tell?)
The gpu is where i'm not sure to draw the line.
Does a $100 or $150 get you something decent that can run bf3 or darkfall?
I'm sure a new case would be great but is it absolutely necessary? in order to house a bigger power supply??


----------



## Norton (Jan 3, 2012)

Mt.Biker E said:


> I get a student discount on the OS-its cheap.
> I've been thinking if I want to get everything i want all at once I need to
> trim some fat.
> As much as I would like the intel chip the amd saves me some loot.
> ...



A newer style case will keep your new components cooler AND quieter!
- The NZXT Source 210 is a cheaper option and still nice (bought one for one of my own builds)
*Note- Corsair cases often offer combo deals with their power supplies

If your doing video editing, the 2500K will probably be one of the better choices... If you go AMD then you may want to look at the 6 cores (Thuban) or maybe a 960T as you may be able to unlock it to 6 cores.

For video cards, a 6870 would be in your budget but not sure how they do in BF3


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2012)

NZXT Source 210 Elite Black Steel with painted int...

Seagate Barracuda ST31000524AS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB C...

ASRock A75 PRO4 FM1 AMD A75 (Hudson D3) HDMI SATA ...

HIS IceQ X Turbo H695QNT2G2M Radeon HD 6950 2GB 25...

Antec EarthWatts EA-650 GREEN 650W ATX12V v2.3 SLI...

Patriot Signature 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM...

AMD A8-3870K Unlocked Llano 3.0GHz Socket FM1 100W...

$787.93


----------



## Norton (Jan 3, 2012)

Not sure if I did this right???

Corsair 500R, ASUS M5A97, AMD 1055T, 8 GB ram, HD 6870, 1TB WD HDD, Corsair 600 Watt PSU


Western Digital Caviar Green WD10EARX 1TB IntelliP...

ASUS M5A97 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD...

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Thuban 2.8GHz Socket AM3 12...

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

*$767.93 *(additional saving available- follow the links)


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Jan 4, 2012)

Am i better off going higher ghz/less cores or more cores lower ghz?
As of now how many games or programs use multi core?


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2012)

If you're video editing, the more cores the better. In the reviews, the AMD 6 cores CPU's generally score well for these types of things.

For moderate gaming, a quad core over 3 Ghz should be fine


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Jan 4, 2012)

the video editing i am doing is nothing fancy, just throwing biking stuff on vimeo for fun.
I'm guessing i'm better off spending $$ on a gpu than on a motherboard if i'm not planning on running 2x gpu?
I am going to need a case, my thermaltake is a micro case


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2012)

Mt.Biker E said:


> the video editing i am doing is nothing fancy, just throwing biking stuff on vimeo for fun.
> I'm guessing i'm better off spending $$ on a gpu than on a motherboard if i'm not planning on running 2x gpu?
> I am going to need a case, my thermaltake is a micro case




The Thermaltake Tsunami is ATX (should have 7 expansion slots)- if that is what you have, you can use it. They were actually pretty nice cases when they came out... I wouldn't have bought my Silverstone Fortress if I had one of these originally. If you still like the case, redo it and replace the fans with newer quieter ones, then replace the internals (MB, ram, CPU, PSU, HDD and graphics) and call it a day.
* Just be mindful that you may run hotter in this case than a newer one

What components were in the Tsunami?


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Jan 4, 2012)

Sweet!  I like my case & it does need quieter fans. Thermaltake Tsunami VA3000SWA Silver Aluminum Mode...

My old set up:
Thermaltake Silent PurePower W0009R 420W ATX12V Power Supply
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ Winchester 2.0GHz Socket 939 Single-Core Processor ADA3200BIBOX
SAMSUNG SpinPoint P Series SP1213C 120GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 1.5Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive -Bare Drive
CORSAIR 512MB 184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 400 (PC 3200) Desktop Memory Model VS512MB400
EVGA 512-P3-N801-AR GeForce 8800 GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 
ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe - motherboard - ATX - Socket 939 - nForce4 SLI - Socket 939

just need to decide on a gpu & mb now.  The rest i can search for what is on sale.


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2012)

Mt.Biker E said:


> Sweet!  I like my case & it does need quieter fans. Thermaltake Tsunami VA3000SWA Silver Aluminum Mode...
> 
> My old set up:
> Thermaltake Silent PurePower W0009R 420W ATX12V Power Supply
> ...




These look good: ($508.95 with some additional saving from promo codes and rebates)

ASUS M5A97 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD...

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

AMD Phenom II X4 970 Black Edition Deneb 3.5GHz So...

SAPPHIRE 100314-3L Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR...

*Notes:
- check the TPU review on M5A97 looks like a nice value board ($99)
- another $10 off if you buy the CPU by 1/4/2012

Fans? No ideas  the 180mm's in my Silverstone are so quiet that I've never looked into replacements

Happy Hunting


----------



## Rowsol (Jan 4, 2012)

It's already been said but sandy bridge is the only cpu you should consider if you haven't already bought the amd...

Hell, I'd get a 2100 over that 970 anyday.

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/186?vs=289


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Tbh he will do fine on a 955/965 or 960T quad core with a 870,890,970,990 motherboard.


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks!  Looks good so far.  Just need to hunt down a hard drive on sale.

What would be a step up from the Sapphire card for curiosity sakes?


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2012)

Mt.Biker E said:


> Thanks!  Looks good so far.  Just need to hunt down a hard drive on sale.
> 
> What would be a step up from the Sapphire card for curiosity sakes?



MSI Twin Frozer II or III.... not sure if the 6870 comes in the Twin Frozer III version tho

If you're reusing you're Tsunami- the models with the better coolers would be preferred in order to keep the heat down.

Check out some of the reviews on the TPU review database for the 6870 to see how they do.


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Jan 4, 2012)

Is there a notable difference between a 1 gig gpu & a 2 gig?
Does it effect gaming such a large pvp areas or open world mmo's?
I plan on gettting a 24" or bigger led in the next few months.


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2012)

2 GB is nice but 1 GB should be fine and keep you within budget... if the cost difference is minor, go for 2 GB

I'd stick to 1 GB unless you're going for extreme details or going past 1080P (1920x1080) in resolution


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks a bunch!
It looks like i am going to pick up a case after looking at what 4 fans cost.
It just seems like a no brainer, plus i get a modern case with new usb ports.
Should i spend the extra loot & go full case or stick with a mid?


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2012)

Mt.Biker E said:


> Thanks a bunch!
> It looks like i am going to pick up a case after looking at what 4 fans cost.
> It just seems like a no brainer, plus i get a modern case with new usb ports.
> Should i spend the extra loot & go full case or stick with a mid?



What's left in the budget for a case?


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Jan 4, 2012)

Around a $100.  I know i could spend it else where but having a nice case instead of a budget case seems like a good place to spend it.  I like the usb 3 on front or top, along with the sata.

I have been looking at these cases:
Corsair Carbide Series 400R Graphite grey and blac...
NZXT Phantom 410 CA-PH410-B1 White Steel / Plastic...
Rosewill BLACKHAWK Gaming ATX Mid Tower Computer C...

I'll use my tax money for a nice 24+ led monitor.  What i have is decent & the same but bigger doesn't make sense.  Having a crappy monitor is like have an hd tv & not having hd cable.


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2012)

Mt.Biker E said:


> Around a $100.  I know i could spend it else where but having a nice case instead of a budget case seems like a good place to spend it.  I like the usb 3 on front or top, along with the sata.
> 
> I have been looking at these cases:
> Corsair Carbide Series 400R Graphite grey and blac...
> ...




This Lian-Li is nice ($84.99 after $45 off, free shipping, and 20% promo that ends today)

To get USB 3.0 and E-SATA you would need to pickup a front panel but should be able to find one for <$20

LIAN LI Lancool PC-K62 Black 0.8 mm SECC, Plastic ...


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Jan 4, 2012)

this:
EVGA SuperClocked 02G-P3-1469-KR GeForce GTX 560 (...
or this:
HIS IceQ X Turbo H695QNT2G2M Radeon HD 6950 2GB 25...

can't decide radeon or nvidia.  Is shading still an issue between the 2 or is that a thing of the past.

I might just go with this case:
NZXT Phantom 410 CA-PH410-B1 White Steel / Plastic...
although the rosewell has the sata on top, which is nice!


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2012)

All good options... case is nice but not exactly my tastes... too much plastic for me

A couple of other video card options

MSI w/upgraded power circuitry:

MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II Radeon HD 6950 2GB 256-bit...

XFX w/lifetime warranty:

XFX Double D HD-695X-CDFC Radeon HD 6950 2GB 256-b...

I prefer Radeon cards because they generally use less power, run cooler and can do eyefinity (gaming across multiple screens)


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Jan 5, 2012)

The XFX card looks real nice!  Plus it less money with the rebate.
Can't find a review of it though.
Still kicking around what case to get.  I'm not thrilled about another case with a door.
Its not a huge deal but it can be a pita if your burning disks.


----------



## Norton (Jan 5, 2012)

Mt.Biker E said:


> The XFX card looks real nice!  Plus it less money with the rebate.
> Can't find a review of it though.
> Still kicking around what case to get.  I'm not thrilled about another case with a door.
> Its not a huge deal but it can be a pita if your burning disks.



FYI- That Lian-Li also come w/4 fans. Lian-Li's have excellent build quality & no door


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Jan 5, 2012)

Ah man I wish i didn't see this beast!
Rosewill THOR V2 Gaming ATX Full Tower Computer Ca...
I might just have to pony up for it, its only 20 bucks lol.


----------



## Norton (Jan 5, 2012)

Mt.Biker E said:


> Ah man I wish i didn't see this beast!
> Rosewill THOR V2 Gaming ATX Full Tower Computer Ca...
> I might just have to pony up for it, its only 20 bucks lol.



It's a nice case- look it up on the review database on TPU's homepage

That case is BIG  - your Tsunami might be able to fit inside it 

Anyway, there's a lot of cases out there- the choice is really up to what you like


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Jan 5, 2012)

It is a huge case, but i'm going to say it will be the last case i buy for a long while.

Still debating if i should get a new case at all & just make do with what i have.
The Tsunami is a well built case, just old school.  I do need new fans & usb 3 interface so its easy to justify a new case.  See I talked my self into it 
The other cases are only an inch bigger, but I'm guessing its the new layout & cable management systems that make all the difference.  Looking at my tsunami tonight made me realize how cluttered it is.  Although part of it is the older cable styles.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Personnaly id say save up for a USB 3.0 MODEL OF the CM HAF 932/942/X or AnteC 1200.


----------



## Norton (Jan 5, 2012)

Mt.Biker E said:


> It is a huge case, but i'm going to say it will be the last case i buy for a long while.
> 
> Still debating if i should get a new case at all & just make do with what i have.
> The Tsunami is a well built case, just old school.  I do need new fans & usb 3 interface so its easy to justify a new case.  See I talked my self into it
> The other cases are only an inch bigger, but I'm guessing its the new layout & cable management systems that make all the difference.  Looking at my tsunami tonight made me realize how cluttered it is.  Although part of it is the older cable styles.



Don't really need a USB 3.0 if you don't have any USB 3.0 stuff.... remember your new board will have USB 3.0 ports on the back anyway and you can always use a 3.0 hub or add a 3.0 front panel adapter if you really need to. USB 3.0 isn't needed for Mice, printers, etc- it is mostly for fast external hard drives and such. USB 2.0 will still be around for a long time.

Your case is still your call- there's a lot of choices out there. It's like a gearhead picking the right rims for his ride.....

P.S> I 'm a gearhead too


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info & advice!
That makes my decision much easier ....well sort of lol


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Jan 5, 2012)

This seems to be the best bang for your buck right now.
COOLER MASTER HAF 922 RC-922M-KKN1-GP Black Steel ...

decisions decisions...


----------



## Norton (Jan 5, 2012)

Mt.Biker E said:


> This seems to be the best bang for your buck right now.
> COOLER MASTER HAF 922 RC-922M-KKN1-GP Black Steel ...
> 
> decisions decisions...



All on you now  You have to like what you buy

Careful with the double posts- just hit the edit button if you want to add more info to a post before a reply has been sent.

Maybe we should bring the discussion over to PM's as it looks like only you and I are on this thread.... will send one out to you in a little while


----------



## droozel (Jan 6, 2012)

If I were you:

i3-2100
nzxt 410
msi radeon 6950 2gb twin frozr II or III

do not think about it anymore


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks Droozel.
The nzxt 410 is a nice looking case with great features, but it has a door on it & my  last case drove me nuts because of the door.  
I went with the xfx card because its quiet & has a transferable life time warranty on it.   I'm sure I'll be upgrading my card in a year or less & being able to get some cash back is always a good thing.
As far as the chip set I am sort of looking down the road a bit with the am3+.  But who knows its always a crap shoot when it comes to processors.  
So many choices so little $$$$


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 6, 2012)

NZXT source 210 elite would be my choice.


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey all.

Seeing the AMD PhenomII are no longer being produced & 
they are no longer on sale I have been rethinking my computer build.

The AMD Phenom II X4 975 Black Edition Deneb 3.6GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core 
is back up to $160 on Newegg.
At this price point is it worth sticking with this processor? 
Should I be looking at another AMD that is less $$.
OR
Should I be looking at Intel Core i5-2500 Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core. $210..

Benchmark wise the i52500 is clearly the winner & consumes much less power than the AMD.
BUT its much more money especially if I grab an AMD in the 100-125 range.  
My hesitation with AMD though is the Phenom2 is gone, FX got horrible reviews so if something goes wrong I'm out of luck!  

Is the difference for gaming & video processing going to be that great compared to the money spent?  I know what ever i get is going to be a huge improvement over what i had, but at the same time I want to "future Proof" (lol) my self as best i can & if that means spending a little more now I'm fine with that.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 17, 2012)

this is where you have to look at other vendors of computer parts



Mt.Biker E said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Seeing the AMD PhenomII are no longer being produced &
> they are no longer on sale I have been rethinking my computer build.
> ...


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Jan 17, 2012)

So far that's the cheapest I can find it & many places are out of stock on the AMD processors.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Mt.Biker E said:


> So far that's the cheapest I can find it & many places are out of stock on the AMD processors.



you have to realize this is the beginning of the year and with christmas/boxing day the supplies were pretty much dried out. But it seems ur still undecided what to get. Go for a X4 960T.


----------



## Norton (Jan 17, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> you have to realize this is the beginning of the year and with christmas/boxing day the supplies were pretty much dried out. But it seems ur still undecided what to get. Go for a X4 960T.



960T is a great CPU  

- picked one up myself and am not looking back until they go a little further into AM3+ CPU's (enhanced Bulldozer, Piledriver, etc...). PII and AM3+ will enjoy socket longevity for at least the next year or two.... unlike some of the Intel sockets that have dead-ended upgrade paths a few times over the last couple of years.

*Note- 960T is not heavily reviewed but those that have them don't seem to be complaining... including me 

Grab em before the word starts spreading


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Mt.Biker E said:


> The AMD Phenom II X4 975 Black Edition Deneb 3.6GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core is back up to $160 on Newegg.




Great CPU but considering you can get a 6-core processor for cheaper it seems like a heh move.

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Thuban 2.8GHz Socket AM3 12...



Mt.Biker E said:


> FX got horrible reviews so if something goes wrong I'm out of luck!



Not really. AMD Piledriver is out in a few months, so you'll have a legit upgrade path.




Mt.Biker E said:


> Is the difference for gaming & video processing going to be that great compared to the money spent?  I know what ever i get is going to be a huge improvement over what i had, but at the same time I want to "future Proof" (lol) my self as best i can & if that means spending a little more now I'm fine with that.



 I haven't been following this thread, but it'll depend on the specifics of what you do. No such thing as future proofing. However opting for a 6 or 8 core CPU now will obviously reduce the likelihood of a premature upgrade.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> Great CPU but considering you can get a 6-core processor for cheaper it seems like a heh move.
> 
> AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Thuban 2.8GHz Socket AM3 12...
> 
> ...



Reason i suggested the 960T is because its a BE CPU, unless he isnt overclocking, which im thinking he will, he will want a BE unit ; just like all the SandyBridge K users. Bear in mind locked CPUs are a hit and miss with the 2 cores being locked down, because those other cores maybe damaged from being able to operate at the speed or cache level are reduced. My Bros Phenom 2 X2 555 BE unlocked to a full functioning 955 BE, i left its core clock stock because he doesnt overclock but it does perform extremely well ive seen. If there was a set launch date for Piledriver arch and not such a broad release time such as Q1 etc. I would recommend a non BE X2-X4 CPU as a Temporary solution. I have no idea if a 1055T can reach 1090T speed using FSB Only since the multiplier is down clocking only.


----------



## Norton (Jan 18, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Reason i suggested the 960T is because its a BE CPU, unless he isnt overclocking, which im thinking he will, he will want a BE unit ; just like all the SandyBridge K users. Bear in mind locked CPUs are a hit and miss with the 2 cores being locked down, because those other cores maybe damaged from being able to operate at the speed or cache level are reduced. My Bros Phenom 2 X2 555 BE unlocked to a full functioning 955 BE, i left its core clock stock because he doesnt overclock but it does perform extremely well ive seen. If there was a set launch date for Piledriver arch and not such a broad release time such as Q1 etc. I would recommend a non BE X2-X4 CPU as a Temporary solution. I have no idea if a 1055T can reach 1090T speed using FSB Only since the multiplier is down clocking only.



With a few clicks in the BIOS, my 960T was at 3.4, 3.6 w/Turbo, is running cool, at stock voltage, and still under the Deneb cores 125W rating....

All that for about $100


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 18, 2012)

I see. The 960T is still a great CPU, BE definitely makes OC'ing easier and convenient something the OP should definitely consider if overclocking is something he wants to play with.

The 1055T does overclock just as high via FSB, in the TPU review they managed 4.1GHz stable. Hexus managed 4GHz stable, which is typically what a BE chip would get anyways, plus the two extra cores on top. Granted it will require a bit more patience and experience than just knocking up the multi and go. lol


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Phenom_II_X6_1055T/12.html
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/cpu/26122-amd-phenom-ii-x6-1055t-95w-cpu-review/?page=6


----------

